# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Türk-Rus İmparatorluğu...

## bozok

*Türk-Rus İmparatorluğu...* 


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]* 
*09.05.2008* 




Başlığı bilerek *“imparatorluk”* diye attım, abarttım... Amaç *“ilgiyi”* bu noktaya çekmek ve *Avrupa Birliği gibi bir “çıkmazdan”* başka bir şey sorgulayamayan Türk kamuoyuna, “*etrafındaki”* gelişmeleri biraz göstermeyi denemek. 

Son bir haftadır Rusya’da neler olduğuna dikkat ediyor musunuz? 

1999-2008 arasında petrolün 100 dolar sınırı aştığı dönemde değişen *“Rus makro ekonomik”* göstergelerini izliyor musunuz? İran’a saldırı potansiyeli ile 200 dolar sınırına dayanacak bir petrol fiyatı ile Rusya’da *“neler olabileceğini”* tahmin ediyor musunuz? Putin’in attığı imza ile *“Rusya’yı küresel kan emicilere”* kapatmasına ve dün yeni devlet başkanının *“Rusya, İsviçre olacak”* tezine dikkat ediyor musunuz? Peki Avrupa Birliği denilen yapının ekonomik çöküşün arifesinde olduğunu* “görebiliyor musunuz”*? Sevgili dostlar, yazdıklarımın* “hepsine”* sonuna kadar inanıyorum ve 1945-1989-2001 gibi, dünyanın yeni bir* “eksen kaymasının”* hemen öncesinde olduğunu düşünüyorum. Düşünüyorum ama *“kafasını kuma gömen”* ülkemde, *“Avrupa Birliği yalanından”* başka bir şeyi tartışmak mümkün olmadığı için, bu gerçekleri kamuoyuna anlatmam çok zor. 


*Peki ne oluyor?* 

Gayet basit ve net; yeni bir dünya düzeni ve yeni güç merkezleri ortaya çıkıyor. 2001’deki terör saldırısı sonrası değişen tez-antitez-sentez döngüsünde yani* “diyalektik”* içinde senteze doğru kayıyoruz ve “*Amerika-Ortadoğu kaynaklı İslami terör”* kurulumu yerini Amerika karşısında Rusya merkezli Rusya-Hindistan-üin-İran döngüsüne bırakıyor...

Bu yapıya doğru kayarken son basamak ABD’nin İran saldırısı. Daha açık ifadesiyle; 1945 sonrası ortaya çıkan Amerika-Rusya diyalektiği, 1989 ile yerini ilk etapta *“tek başına süper güç Amerika”* tezine bıraktıktan ve sonra Amerika-Ortadoğu diyalektiğine döndükten sonra başlangıç noktasına doğru yeniden evrim geçiriyor ve ortaya yeni bir süper güçler *“kapışması”* çıkıyor. *En ilginç noktada bu kapışmada Avrupa Birliği diye bir aktör yok ve asla olmayacak.* 


*Peki Türkiye ne yapabilir ?* 

Yapacağımız çok açık; bu değişimi, yeni diyalektiği anlamaya çalışmak ve 1945-1960 arasında denenen, Menderes ve arkadaşlarının *“idamı”* ile sonuçlanan sürece doğru hamleler yapmak... Daha doğrusu bölgede Türk-Rus ortaklığı için çıkış yolları aramak. Rusya buna hazır mı diyeceksiniz? Dünya* “oyuncusu”* olmak isteyen Ruslar, bu *“yolu”* bizden çok daha net ve akılcı şekilde analiz edebiliyorlar. 

*Sonuç:* Ana tez dağılmasın diye kısa keseceğim. Avrupa Birliği yalanından biran önce kendimizi kurtarır ve çevremizin, dünya düzeninin nasıl şekilleneceğini anlamaya çalışırsak, treni kaçırmayız. şimdilik duruyorum, tezi sizler de lütfen sorgulayın, kaldığımız yerden devam edelim...

*Not:* Menderes’in ömrü yetseydi 1960 Temmuz ayında Moskova’da *“Petrol Ofisi”* ve *“İş Bankası”* nı Ruslar’a satmak ve *“yeni tezi”* başlatmak için randevusu vardı.

----------


## bozok

*Feritleşmeden olmaz mı?* 


*Ahmet GüRSOY* 
*[email protected]tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/05/2008* 



Putin’i gördünüz mü? 

ünce telekomünikasyon sistemini devlet kontrolüne aldı. Ardından enerji kaynaklarına sınırlama getirerek asla yabancı kurum ve kuruluşlara devredilemeyeceğine dair yasalar çıkardı.

Putin, dağılan Sovyetler içinden diri ve sözü geçer bir Rusya çıkaran adamdır.

Putin AB’ci mi?

Hayır!

Peki, küreselci mi?

Kesinlikle değil. üyle ise neci bu Putin?

Komünist kafasıyla dünyaya kendini kapatmış zavallı bir devlet adamı mı?

O da değil.

Putin, zihninde bir Rusya portresi bulunan öznel bir Rusyacı. 

AB’ci değil.

ABD’ci de değil.

Onlarla yarışa hazır olan ve bunu başarabileceğine inanan biri. 

*Demek ki yeryüzünde önemli bir devlet olmak için illa bizimkilerin her birimize kabul ettirmek için vargüçleriye çaba harcadıkları gibi AB ve ABD kontrolüne girmek gerekmiyormuş.* 

ülkesinin iç işlerine karıştırmak ve hele hele yargı kurumlarının başına bir tokmak gibi dış güçleri çağırmak hiç gerekmiyormuş.

Putin giderayak tam zamanında akıl sahiplerine milli onuru olan devlet ve yöneticilerin nasıl davranacaklarına dair çok önemli mesajlar verdi.
Biz Putin aramıyoruz; ama ne yalan söyleyeyim, Putin tarzı özgün Türk liderlerin yönettiği bir ülke arıyoruz.

Denilebilir ki Rusya’da Batılı bir demokrasi var mı? 

Yok.

Dolayısı ile bizim Putin aramayışımızın nedeni bu. Biz demokrasi ve hukuk devleti ölçütlerinde milli duruş sergileyen, onurlu, Türkiye’nin temel değerlerine, tarihten gelen ağırlığını üzerinde hisseden, Boğdan ve Eflak beyleri gibi ve/veya Damat Ferit gibi ülkesini başkasının emirleri, talepleri ve istekleri ile yönettiği intibasını vermeyen liderler arıyoruz.

Geçenlerde İslami kimliği ile ünlenmiş bir yazar, AKP iktidarının AB ve Amerika ile ilişkilerini anlatırken yazısının bir yerinde* “ABD Türkiyesiz bölgede kıpırdayamaz”* tespitinden sonra* “bu sebeple Türkiye’ye Japonya olmayı önerdiler”* diyerek, Türkiye’nin dışa bağımlılığının açık göstergesi olan “Büyük Ortadoğu Projesinin” haklılığını önemli bir sebebe bağlamaktaydı. Bu yazara göre eğer Türkiye’de vatanseverler ve devlet kurumları olmasaymış Türkiye başta K.Irak’taki bölgesel Kürt yönetimi olmak üzere daha pek çok Amerikan isteğini kabul etmesi halinde Japonya olacakmış. Lakin olamamış, çünkü AKP, milli direnişi hesap edememiş. Kemalist olguyu önemsememiş.

İşte benim ülkemin talihsizliği.

Kırılma noktasını görüyor musunuz?

İslami kimlikle ortaya çıkan gazete ve onun yine Kur’an mealleri de yazan, sosyologluğu ile de ün yapan yazarı, bir başka ülkenin kendi ülkesine nüfuz etmesini içselleştiriyor. üstelik savunmaya gayret ediyor. Halbuki asıl yapması gereken şey Müslümanları uyarıp dikkat çekmekti. O tam tersini yaparak vatanseverleri “Türkiye’nin Japonya yapılmasını” engellemekle suçluyor.

Bu ve benzerleri benim ülkemin talihsizliği değil de nedir?

Merak ediyorum; İslam Teali Cemiyeti ihya mı edildi acaba?

üünkü ortalıkta hoca takımından gazeteciye, esnaftan devlet yöneticisine kadar pek çok kimse yine Amerikan ve AB muhipliğine soyunmuş Kuvvay-i Milliyecilere olabildiğince sövüyor.

Putin’i gördünüz mü?

ülkesinin en müstahkem mevkilerini devlet kontrolüne alan yasalar çıkardı.

Ne Avrupa muhipliği yaptı ve ne de ABD?

*Sizce Rusya gericilerin ve örümcek kafalıların yönettiği çağdaş uygarlığa kendini kapatmış bir ülke mi?*

----------


## bozok

*Uyanalım! Ne olur uyanalım!*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]* 
*23.05.2008* 




Bundan bir süre önce Türk-Rus* “işbirliğinin”* Avrupa Birliği’ne* “alternatif”* olabileceğini sizlerle paylaşmış ve “yükselen-yükselecek petrol fiyatı ile birlikte” özellikle ekonomik olarak böyle bir işbirliğinin Türkiye açısından önemini detaylandırmıştım. Konu hakkında* “özellikle Türkiye’deki akademik”* çevrelerden çok *“olumlu”* tepkiler geldi. 

Tepkiler ile birlikte bana gönderilen* “verileri de”* incelerken, dün Rusya’dan, Putin’den önemli bir açıklama geldi, açıklama sonrası bazı ajansların geçtiği haliyle haberi sizlere aktarmak istiyorum; *“...Rusya’nın ulaşım altyapı çalışmaları için yedi yıllık gelişim programına 570 milyar dolar ayrıldı. Planlamaya göre 17 bin km’lik otoban, 3 bin km’lik demiryolu, 100 havalimanı inşa edilecek. Yıllık liman kapasitesi de 400 milyon ton kargoya ulaşacak... Putin, yaptığı açıklamada 13.5 trilyon ruble (570 milyar dolar) değerindeki yatırımların üçte birinin doğrudan hükümet bütçesinden karşılanacağını, diğer kısmının ise bütçe dışı gelirler ve Rusya’nın en büyük KİT’leri arasında yer alan Devlet Demiryolları tarafından karşılanacağını* ifade etti... Putin, *“Ulaşım, sağlık, eğitim ve tarımın teşvik edilmesi, bilimsel çalışmalar ve savunmanın payının artırılması ile ilgili önemli projeleri uygulama zamanı geldi. Bunlar önceliklerimiz”* değerlendirmesi yaptı... Putin, *“Kaynakların işletilmesi iyi yolların inşası ile ilgili. ülke Avrupa ve Asya arasında geçiş köprüsü olacak potansiyele sahip. Bunu iyi değerlendirmeliyiz” ifadelerini kullandı...”* 

Evet, bizim basın *“olaya pek ilgi göstermese de”* haber aynen böyle. şimdi bu haberde geçen önemli birkaç detaya değinmek ve önceki yazımdan bazı hatırlatmalar ile yeniden* “sentezi”* yazmak istiyorum. Yeni ve önemli detaylar neler?

- 570 milyar dolarlık 7 yıllık bir yatırım, alt sektörlere girecek para da dikkate alınırsa, yıllık 100 milyar dolardan fazla bir* “net harcama”* anlamına geliyor. 

- Bu yatırımda *“rol alma”* açısından en şanslı ülke Türkiye. Türk inşaat firmalarının* “kısıtlı”* bütçeler ile bugüne kadar Rusya’da yaptıkları düşünülürse, kesenin ağzını açmış bir Rusya’da neler yapılabilir! 

- Putin’in *“vurguladığı”* alanlardan biri de* “tarım”.* Türkiye, akıllanabilir ve Avrupa Birliği’nin *“tarımını”* öldürmesine* “dur”* deyip, özellikle bu alandaki bilgi birikimini hayata geçirebilirse, yine Rusya’daki* “işler”* açısından en şanslı ülke. 

- Açıklamada bir cümle var ki; o da çok anlamlı ve önemli; *“Avrupa-Asya arasında geçiş olmak”.* Bu *“geçişi”* olmak isteyen Rusya için *“geçiş yolları”* üzerindeki en kilit *“partner”* hatta zorunlu tercih yine Türkiye. 

Sevgili dostlar, bu noktada bir önceki yazıma dönmek ve o yazıdan da bazı noktaları tekrar hatırlatmak istiyorum. Nelerin altını çizmiştik;

Rusya’da neler olduğuna dikkat ediyor musunuz? 1999-2008 arasında petrolün 100 dolar sınırı aştığı dönemde değişen *“Rus makro ekonomik”* göstergelerini izliyor musunuz? İran’a saldırı potansiyeli ile 200 dolar sınırına dayanacak bir petrol fiyatı ile Rusya’da *“neler olabileceğini”* tahmin ediyor musunuz? Putin’in attığı imza ile *“Rusya’yı küresel kan emicilere”* kapatmasına ve dün yeni devlet başkanının *“Rusya, İsviçre olacak”* tezine dikkat ediyor musunuz? Peki Avrupa Birliği denilen yapının ekonomik *çöküşün arifesinde olduğunu “*görebiliyor musunuz”?... 

Yazdıklarımın* “hepsine”* sonuna kadar inanıyorum ve 1945-1989-2001 gibi, dünyanın yeni bir *“eksen kaymasının”* hemen öncesinde olduğunu düşünüyorum. Peki ne oluyor? Gayet basit ve net; yeni bir dünya düzeni ve yeni güç merkezleri ortaya çıkıyor. 2001’deki terör saldırısı sonrası değişen tez-antitez-sentez döngüsünde yani *“diyalektik”* içinde senteze doğru kayıyoruz ve *“Amerika-Ortadoğu kaynaklı İslami terör”* kurulumu yerini Amerika karşısında Rusya merkezli Rusya-Hindistan-üin-İran döngüsüne bırakıyor... Bu yapıya doğru kayarken son basamak ABD’nin İran saldırısı. Daha açık ifadesiyle; 1945 sonrası ortaya çıkan Amerika-Rusya diyalektiği, 1989 ile yerini ilk etapta *“tek başına süper güç Amerika”* tezine bıraktıktan ve sonra Amerika-Ortadoğu diyalektiğine döndükten sonra başlangıç noktasına doğru yeniden evrim geçiriyor ve ortaya yeni bir süper güçler *“kapışması”* çıkıyor. *En ilginç nokta da bu kapışmada Avrupa Birliği diye bir aktör yok ve asla olmayacak...”* 

*Sentez:* Yüksek petrol fiyatının etkenlerden sadece biri olduğu bir dinamik içinde tam yanı başımızda *“devler”* doğuyor. Türkiye, yıllık* “milyarlarca dolar”* cari açık verdiği gümrük birliği saçmalığından ve en önemlisi *“kendisini uyutan Avrupa Birliği”* ilacından kurtulup, önüne bakabilirse; *“büyük değişimde”* yer alabilir hatta öncü olabilir. 

Lütfen açalım gözümüzü! 


*Dünya’nın özü değişiyor ve biz yine “ıskalıyoruz”!*

----------


## bozok

*Avrupa’yı bırak, Putin’e ve Rusya’ya bak!*


*Yiğit Bulut* 
*[email protected]* 
*26.06.2008* 




Avrupa Birliği gibi bir* “çıkmazdan”* başka bir şey sorgulayamayan Türk kamuoyuna, böyle bir başlık altında hitap etmek çok zor ama daha önce başladım, bugün devam edeceğim...

*İlk etapta soralım;* *son dönemde özellikle son birkaç aydır Rusya’da neler olduğuna dikkat ediyor musunuz?* 

Veya ilgi alanlarımıza göre soruları *“detaylandıralım”...*

*1-* 1999-2008 arasında petrolün 100 dolar sınırı aştığı dönemde değişen *“Rus makro ekonomik”* göstergelerini izliyor musunuz? 

*2-* İsrail’in* “Kasım-Ocak”* arasında İran’a saldırıyı Amerika destekli bir şekilde başlatacağının tartışıldığı bir yapıda, bu potansiyel eşliğinde 200 dolar sınırına dayanacak bir petrol fiyatı ile Rusya’da* “neler olabileceğini”* tahmin ediyor musunuz?

*3-* Putin’in attığı imza ile* “Rusya’yı küresel kan emicilere”* kapatmasına ve dün yeni devlet başkanının *“Rusya, İsviçre olacak”* tezine dikkat ediyor musunuz? 

*4-* Avrupa Birliği denilen yapının ekonomik çöküşün arifesinde olduğunu “görebiliyor musunuz”? 

*5-* üöken Avrupa’nın yerini* “diyalektik”* yapı içinde Rusya-Hindistan-İran-üin dörtlüsünün almasını sorguluyor musunuz?

Sevgili dostlar, sorular daha da uzatılabilir. Yazdıklarımın* “hepsine”* sonuna kadar inanıyorum ve 1945-1989-2001 gibi, dünyanın yeni bir *“eksen kaymasının”* hemen öncesinde olduğunu düşünüyorum. Düşünüyorum ama *“kafasını kuma gömen”* ülkemde,* “Avrupa Birliği yalanından”* başka bir şeyi tartışmak mümkün olmadığı için, bu gerçekleri kamuoyuna anlatmam çok zor. 

*Peki ne oluyor?*

Gayet basit ve net; yeni bir dünya düzeni ve yeni güç merkezleri ortaya çıkıyor. 2001’deki terör saldırısı sonrası değişen tez-antitez-sentez döngüsünde yani* “diyalektik”* içinde senteze doğru kayıyoruz ve* “Amerika-Ortadoğu kaynaklı İslami terör”* kurulumu yerini Amerika karşısında Rusya merkezli Rusya-Hindistan-üin-İran döngüsüne bırakıyor...

Bu yapıya doğru kayarken son basamak ABD’nin İran saldırısı. Daha açık ifadesiyle; 1945 sonrası ortaya çıkan Amerika-Rusya diyalektiği, 1989 ile yerini ilk etapta* “tek başına süper güç Amerika”* tezine bıraktıktan ve sonra Amerika-Ortadoğu diyalektiğine döndükten sonra başlangıç noktasına doğru yeniden evrim geçiriyor ve ortaya yeni bir süper güçler *“kapışması”* çıkıyor. *En ilginç noktada bu kapışmada Avrupa Birliği diye bir aktör yok ve asla olmayacak.* 

*Peki Türkiye ne yapabilir?* 

Yapacağımız çok açık; bu değişimi, yeni diyalektiği anlamaya çalışmak ve 1945-1960 arasında denenen, Menderes ve arkadaşlarının* “idamı”* ile sonuçlanan sürece doğru hamleler yapmak... Daha doğrusu bölgede Türk-Rus ortaklığı için çıkış yolları aramak. Rusya buna hazır mı diyeceksiniz? Dünya* “oyuncusu”* olmak isteyen Ruslar, bu *“yolu”* bizden çok daha net ve akılcı şekilde analiz edebiliyorlar. 

*Sonuç:* Avrupa Birliği yalanından bir an önce kendimizi kurtarır ve çevremizin, dünya düzeninin nasıl şekilleneceğini anlamaya çalışırsak, kurulacak yeni dünya düzeninde yerimizi alırız. Bu adımı atamaz ve Türk kamuoyuna sızmış *“kafa karıştırıcıların”* oyunlarına* “kapılırsak”* sonumuz *“yok olacak”* olan Avrupa’nın kaderini paylaşmaktan başka bir şey değil! 

*Not:* Dünya üzerinde* “küreselleşmeye”* karşı durmaya çalışan ve ülkesinin menfaatlerini sonuna kadar savunan yaşayan en *“önemli lider”* bence Putin. Bu isim ve yaptıklarına çok dikkat etmekte yarar var...

----------

